# Are you happy where you live?



## Snowflake Minuet (Feb 20, 2016)

A non-personality-related curiosity. 

If you'd like to elaborate, how great of an influence do you feel that your physical location has on your happiness? In general, how important is your location to you? 

If you said you are happy with it, in what way? Is it because you feel you are at the right place for you--culturally, socially, location, etc.--or is it more of a neutral feeling? Similarly if you said you're not happy, do you feel that your environment has a negative effect on you in some way, that it's the wrong place for you, or that you simply don't care for it very much but are fairly neutral?

If you're not happy, is it more of a general dissatisfaction or is there somewhere else you long to be?

What makes _place_ for you? The people? The history? The arts? The language? ...

Answer none or any or all or add your own thoughts, whatever inspires you!


----------



## Allersky (Nov 22, 2017)

Had to settle for "neutral." I haven't lived in another country, so it's incredibly difficult to compare. I'm satisfied and happy... but have no idea whether that's just because I don't know any better.


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

I think that where I live is physically beautiful, actually. I live in western Washington, Evergreen state, so I'm surrounded by a lot of nice trees. Also the weather is pretty nice here, summers could be a lot worse, and I appreciate the constant rain during the winter.

I don't really like people where I live. It's also pretty hard to escape people that I never want to see again. But I highly doubt that I'd like people as a whole more in other places. So I'll settle for having a nice climate and geographical surroundings.


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb (Nov 13, 2015)

Yes and no. 
Its safe here, you don't have to go far to see nature, laid back and other stuff etc however a lot of things I like doing isn't available here, not enough INFPish stuff to do.


----------



## The Dude (May 20, 2010)

I'm neutral about it. It's not great, but there are worse places to live. It's pretty much meh. Ideally I could live someplace with more outdoor recreation, less humidity in the summer, and more sunshine.


----------



## Bipedal P 314 (Dec 10, 2011)

Hawaii is hot, humid, expensive, and smack dab in the middle of the largest ocean on earth. I'd rather live somewhere that occasionally stays below 80 degrees Fahrenheit for more than a few days at a time. If I had my way I'd live somewhere that almost never gets that warm to begin with.


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb (Nov 13, 2015)

The Dude said:


> I'm neutral about it. It's not great, but there are worse places to live. It's pretty much meh. Ideally I could live someplace with more outdoor recreation, less humidity in the summer, and more sunshine.


Come to Perth Australia. All the outdoorsy people love it here... And our summers are more dry than humid. Plenty, _plenty_ of sunshine. Great beaches, lots of places to camp, fish, 4wd yadda yadda, people here love sport if you need a sport team.

Hot Christmas and New Years.

I do agree with you there are worse places to live, like Somalia where people are dying or getting raped or mobbed everyday, or almost anywhere in the Mid East or Africa. But I mean, I'm just bored here. Overall, its meh, for me that is.


----------



## Atom (Jul 20, 2018)

I live in the centre of Florence, so obviously I’m very satisfied with the artistic part. The climate is objectively nice, too (with more rain and a less hot summer it would be perfect, but it’s not a big deal). The only thing I can’t stand are tourists...walking around, especially near the Cathedral is like passing in a swarm of bees (with loud squeaks added), so I have my recreative walks just in the early morning/late evening. Of course is not like Tokyo, but as an introvert I would definitely prefer more silence and less people around. Sometimes I think it would be better for me to live in a small village in the middle of nothing, with trees as surroundings...


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding (Mar 16, 2015)

I think I'm quite satisfied with where I am. It's very diverse culturally, with many options - if wanting - to explore authentic tastes/experiences.

For the most part is very progressive in legislation with things like human rights, equality. Violence(gun) - though has been increasing lately - is still rather low compared to other 'major' cities. It's relatively close to the border, and many provincial parks; basically within a day - and in a lot of cases, less than - you can get from busy metropolitan to shore side country suburbs type of setting. Major vineyards - again - relatively near; _lots_ of attractions, whether it be 'excitement' or 'refined'(again diverse). Pretty decent and far reaching public transport.

And seriously, as mentioned, the options for different types of _authentic_ cuisines is crazy. I'm not a 'foodie' by any means, but I've been to some other places where they are also culturally diverse and have different foods, but it's not the same at all; I think because people in those areas don't actually know what the 'real' food is supposed to be like, so the creators are able to pass off a kind of hybridized version that appeals to local residents tastes. Currently it's not a place known for earthquakes, tornadoes, major flooding, etc... and there's four seasons, with mountains near by for the winter. Hmm, what am I missing? Oh right, 'free' healthcare, with a lot of assistance programs for below poverty peoples.

One thing that's not that great is the tax is high compared to many others. The cost of living - mainly property/rent - has skyrocketed in the last while. It's getting more congested and harder for people to find places, because the competition drives bids for places up; though I think that's more of a problem for those living in the heart/core of the city. Though, as a country and a city, we've been ranked quite high year after year in lists for best places in the world to live so yea... can't really complain too much.


----------



## Lakigigar (Jan 4, 2016)

I voted no...

Politically-wise Belgium might be one of the best countries to live in (though for how long?), but it is a country / region where people are very demanding and overall conservative. Something i don't like... I also don't like that i don't live in a city or don't live close to real nature. I don't have both of them, just a town bordered by cities on the west, north, south and east, and even more further away... There is little to no nature, while the town i live in doesn't have the services of a city either. This is the main reason i'm unhappy... I also have trouble with the values many Belgians share, and i feel like i'm different from them. I believe in a different world... In some way, i don't participate in society as protest. I also don't like how everyone (esp... from my age) is rather shy and don't speak to strangers... It's hard to meet new people here in Belgium, despite living in a densely populated area. People in America are overall more social than in Europe, and Belgium is definitely a country of introverts, especially here in West-Flanders, in which the people have the stereotype of being hard-working, but keeping problems to themselves (so many ISTJ's...), and for that reason, my province / region is one of the areas in Europa with the highest suicide numbers and with high numbers of bullying (next to Russia and Estonia)


----------



## dismountedhussar (Mar 20, 2017)

It's pretty nice around here. 
The summers are a bit too hot; 90+*F 80-100% humidity is pretty typical in July. 
We really need to repeal the various blue-laws. Its funny the county makes makes a good bit of money every year from the sell of fireworks to out of state purchasers; liquor isn't allowed to be sold by the bottle in this county, but it is in every bordering county.
All of the small towns are speed traps.
The job market is pretty good and there are plenty of things to do around here.


----------



## The Dude (May 20, 2010)

Armeen Arlerrt said:


> Come to Perth Australia. All the outdoorsy people love it here... And our summers are more dry than humid. Plenty, _plenty_ of sunshine. Great beaches, lots of places to camp, fish, 4wd yadda yadda, people here love sport if you need a sport team.
> 
> Hot Christmas and New Years.
> 
> I do agree with you there are worse places to live, like Somalia where people are dying or getting raped or mobbed everyday, or almost anywhere in the Mid East or Africa. But I mean, I'm just bored here. Overall, its meh, for me that is.


Perth and Christmas in the summer sound good. I can't even imagine how wild NYE in the summer would be.


----------



## Janna (Aug 31, 2018)

Voted no. I'd like to live somewhere where there's no real winter. I hate snow with a passion and would prefer any other kind of weather. I tend to feel depressed and panicky this time of year, unsure if I'll be able to live through the winter again.


----------



## Isa (Sep 13, 2018)

More yes than no. To echo what was posted before, we have one of the best job markets in the country and lot of things to do year round. Downsides are crime rate in certain locations around the metropolitan area and weather, which can be too extreme in a variety of ways depending on the time of year. As for things like history or art, that wouldn't make a difference for me. I can go on vacation to enjoy those things. It's not going to impact my every day life.


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

Yes, I am very greatfull in many ways!


----------



## Sybow (Feb 1, 2016)

There is a reason why weed and hash is legal in the netherlands..


----------



## Rainbowz (May 29, 2017)

Not really, to be honest. I was born in Philadelphia and I've been living in a suburb in New Jersey since I was three years old. It's the only place I remember living in. I used to not mind living here when I was younger and in middle school and had a lot of friends, but now that I'm a junior in high school most of them have moved to another school and I don't really talk to them anymore. I still talk to some people at my school but they aren't like "friends" to me. I have a few best friends that I attend school with though. I honestly wished I lived in the city instead of the suburbs because I feel like there is a lot more to do and it looks more beautiful. I also really do not like the people in general from the suburb where I live, as well as my high school. I've seen most of them for so long and they already know my name and how I am.

If it were up to me, I would move somewhere near my family in Georgia, so I could have a fresh start and make new friends. I really loved being in Georgia.


----------



## ShashaCruz (Jul 20, 2018)

yes, friendly people, easy government, clean environment, good economy and nice weather mostly


----------



## Siggy (May 25, 2009)

No

I am in a smallish town in South Florida. Its an extroverts nightmare, with very few social activities. I am used to having a gizillion meetups on my meetup feed. Now its just yoga on the beach. Cant really do much gardening either. 

The heat and humidity is nasty. The tropics are nice break from snow, but it rarely gets below 70 here and thats too much for me. Plus the scenery, palm trees 24/7 365 days a year. I need a bit more sensory stimulation.


----------



## JennyJukes (Jun 29, 2012)

I was homeless for 10 months and lived in women's refuge so the bigger picture is that I'm just happy I have a home I can call my own.
I live on the roughest council estate in the area (which is basically where all homeless people get placed into because y'know, people think we're just benefit scrounging junkies who should take what they can get and don't deserve any rights, and forget the fact I was escaping domestic abuse...) which has actually been fine! I mean, there's one flat where there's constant arguing and slamming doors but my housing officer is pretty supportive and we're building a case, besides that most people here keep to themselves and go out to work, and being in the worst area my rent is super cheap! So I can afford to save up for a deposit or live somewhere nicer in future! So in all, I'm just happy I have a home!

The area I live is close to the main cities, there are plenty jobs here, plenty super markets, things to do. I grew up 50 miles from any city so jobs, shopping and entertainment was limited. I can't really complain in that aspect and food, rent etc are cheap here. Only issue is public transport is expensive but I have my own transport (though my insurance shot up £50 per month because of the area I moved to lol!! but I'm saving 200 a month that I would be paying for private rent so swings and roundabouts I guess!).

As for the country, I've been to other countries where I do think I'm truly blessed to live here in the UK. Scotland is relatively cheap, we have so much human rights here that people take for granted or are quick to blast but I do feel safe and taken care of here.


----------



## Forest Nymph (Aug 25, 2018)

Yes. I live in an idyllic town behind the redwood curtain where there is plenty of fresh produce and ocean views. In the event of extreme climate change or natural disaster related to earthquake, there is plenty of water and farm land available here, as well as people trained in wilderness survival. In the event of climate change mass migration, we would be very isolated which sounds bad at first blush but it means it would be difficult for people to clamor here and take our resources if we lost just one freeway.


----------



## Peppermint Mocha (Jun 19, 2011)

No I'm not. I want to explore the world and experience new foods, sights, sounds and people


----------



## 74893H (Dec 27, 2017)

I'm fortunate enough to live in Gloucester, legit voted one of the shittiest cities in England. It's not a great place. There's nothing to do here and town is full to the brim with homeless schizophrenics. There's one guy in town that wears a plastic bag on his head and a skirt and roots through bins while shouting angrily to himself. Sometimes if you walk past him he'll call you over and start talking to you about how much he loves dolphins or something. There's another bloke that gets shitfaced drunk and high out of his mind on steroids and walks through the town centre shout-singing songs to himself for hours during the afternoon and gets the words wrong. It's a laugh over here. City's tiny too, I grew up in a smallish town and its town centre was bigger than Gloucester's city centre.


----------



## javier (Dec 6, 2010)

I live in Venezuela, so nope, not happy at all.


----------



## jng (Aug 25, 2018)

I responded with yes, although the answer is slightly more complex. I'm from Columbus, OH and I love it there. It's where my family is, it has four seasons, there is lots to do with restaurants and shopping, lots of creative things happening and events to go to. I live in an adorable town within Columbus. It's its own city (12,000 people) with its own police department and school district, but it's within 10ish minutes of downtown, so not really a suburb. It looks like something out of a movie. Lots of mature trees, pretty old houses, and a cute main street with coffee shops, a tiny movie theatre, a book shop, the library, ice cream places, a yoga studio... I liked it less when I was in high school because I had a rough experience, but that was more about my personal circumstances at the time than the town or even the school. The schools are great, and if asked I would recommend them to someone. 

So I LOVE my hometown and I still live there, BUT:
I'm currently in college in Memphis, TN so I live here a lot of the time. It really makes me miss home. First of all the weather is awful, it's hot and humid all the time (literally 90 degrees today, October 1st). There are some nice things about Memphis, and I think if I didn't have my hometown to compare it to I might like it more, but it is a much smaller city and just doesn't have as much to do. Luckily I'm a senior and am moving home at the end of this school year after I graduate.  There will be things about Memphis I will miss but it will be so nice to be home.


----------



## Rong Wong (Feb 16, 2018)

I'm happy where I am. I live in Melbourne, Australia. It's a comfortable place to live. Modern conveniences are within easy reach, people are friendly, and the standard of living is good (with the exception of housing, whether renting or buying, it's expensive). 

I've also lived in the subtropical city of Brisbane. I woke up to blue skies most days, exercised every morning before work, and cycled to the beach on weekends. Outdoor living at its best.


----------



## Kelly Kapowski (Apr 26, 2018)

Neutral. I live in SoCal so I know I’m spoiled in that there’s a lot to do. I went snorkeling yesterday & there was a baby seal playing & swimming all around me and it was so fantastic. Kind of surreal being able to do something like that randomly whenever I like. That being said, a couple hours later I was back home & it was hot & we don’t have pine trees/woods & our leaves are not changing color. Fall is my absolute favorite. I’d rather live somewhere that has season changes. East Coast, CO, Pacific NW maybe. I like lakes more than the ocean. Also would prefer somewhere secluded, there’s way too many people here. I am thankful for where I live, but it wouldn’t be my #1 pick if I could choose.


----------



## _Ionic (Jul 8, 2016)

I like Atlanta. Lot's of diversity here and there are plenty of events and conventions here for all different types of hobbies and interests. The weather can be a bit sporadic at times and spontaneous, but that's a small price to live in such a great city. In addition there's plenty of economic opportunities here as well. 

Currently debating whether or not in the future I should move out of Atlanta and live somewhere else or stay here. Currently the ladder is winning that argument.


----------

